# more pics from The Texas "Pinhead" Massacre



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well, as promised, the Texas Lynch Mob has decided that they're not quite finished yet trying to teach me a lesson not to Mess with Texas, as indicated by the arrival of 3 more bombs today, so without further ado, let's get to the carnage....

this one from my LOB brethren Hachigo pretty much speaks for itself,










payback, my Yankee ass!....he bombs me first with a fake Brain bomb, which I destroy him for and he calls this Payback.....shenanigans is more like it..anywho,










awesome sticks..and look, one of those new Tat Mexican LE jobbies....thanks, Brent....and he also sent a Taste of Texas










Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, if that's Texas Barbecue Sauce, why didn't that nimrod leave it in the jar?"

Herfabomber: "It's a dry rub, little dude....Texans put this stuff on their meat while it cooks low and slow...he sent instructions on it's proper use."

Pinhead Jr.: "Sweet...so BBQ ribs for the 4th of July?"

yyyyyyyyyyyyyup...thanks, Brent

next, birdiemc decided to join in on the fun(well, for them)



















mmmmmmmmmm...me likey










me likey a LOT!!!.........thanks, Brady

this next piece of destruction is from BaconStrips(Kevin)...Kevin is a Noob and this is actually the landing of his cherry bomb, which he decided to launch at me, which honors me greatly....and a damn fine cherry bomb it is, too










mmmmmmmmmm..bacon

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, it's only pictures of bacon..get a grip"

Herfabomber: "It's the thought that counts"










great sticks....this is pretty awesome, too










love it...thanks, Kevin and congratulation on the launching of your cherry bomb....Welcome to the Puff bombing community:welcome:

Pinhead Jr.: "That's 2 beer koozies ya got now, Pops..you can drink two-fisted this summer."

Herfabomber: "What am I.....in my teens and twenties again?"

next up, we have ezred(Barry)



















ohhhh yummmmmm....this next souvenir of Texas is pretty damn cool










a bale of Texas cotton....how awesome is that?...thanks, Barry

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you better put that some place safe and out-of-reach....that thing could snag in our pins and could be a bitch out get out."

Herfabomber: "Good thinking, Junior...but it's still and awesome gift."

more pics to follow...

TO BE CONTINUED.....


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That is a cool bale of cotton!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

And you're still upright? Very nice gents!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and the carnage continues.....

this one of from Anthony..i.e. RetiredNavyIC...i.e. ProbateGeek's brother..










yeah, I'm startin' to get the message, Tony










mmmmmmm..look at all those delicious cigars....some of my favs right there...










this awesome refrigerator magnet....and the makings of a Texas Breakfast of Champions...

a coffee mug and a shot glass....and the cigars make it complete...thanks alot, Tony

apparently, kdmckin(Kris) didn't think that bombing me earlier with cigars was enough of an object lesson, so he got his full Texan on and emptied out a gift shop or something.....



















the things you learn on Puff...I didn't not know that Dr Pepper came in Beef Jerky flavor....this place is educational.

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I thought you said that Texans didn't use BBQ sauce...what's up with the jar?"

Herfabomber: "They have BBQ sauce there, little dude...some damn good ones, too..they just don't brush the sauce on their meat as it's cooking...they usually put the sauce in a bowl and dip as their eating...or use it for pulled pork or chicken sandwiches."

Pinhead Jr.: "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....gotcha...do they put the sauce on beef jerky, too?"

I dunno, but Kris was nice enough to send something to wash that jerky down with...










BEER!!!!!!!....FTW!!!...and last but not least










a bottle of wine from Texas..never tried Texas wine before, so I'm definitely intrigued...thanks, Kris:thumb:

more pictures to follow...thanks for everything, Fellas..this has been truly amazing

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah..looks like a rodeo came into town and exploded..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

TO BE CONTINUED....


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

wow pinhead.. i am sure glad i havent pissed anyone off like that


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

When this is all over...please put up a panoramic view of it all together!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

this next masterpiece of Destruction was from JoshLucky13..being an occasional vHerf smoking buddy, Josh decided to pass along some friendly words of wisdom my way, cuz that's what friends do..










course, that didn't stop him from blasting the ever-lovin' holy crap out of me....for example, when I discovered this in his box....

what the crap?.....so, I investigate further...










brilliant..absolutely brilliant

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, Josh did you a solid....you have been getting a little thin on the top, lately."

Herfabomber: "didn't think you noticed...."

but it wasn't all manscaping products..oh no, my friends...










yum yum yum....and a bumper sticker with some truly sage advice..










I can do that...

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah, just not when yer driving, Drunky McLushface"

yeahyeahyeah.....and a final awesome gift...










another bottle of Texas wine..I'm truly excited...thanks, Josh..much appreciated

and finally, the final salvo in this brutal attack comes from someone named Craig...couldn't find his user name on his bomb note










course, that didn't stop him from bringin' the pain...










mmmmmmmm..some great maddies there....










love the mug....and he also sent this to help me break it in...










BOING!!!!!!!Beer FTW...and some cool Texas stuff, of course










and I'm not 100% certain, but I think the guys must have pulled some strings and had me made an Honorary Texas Ranger..










YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!!..how sweet is that?

Pinhead Jr.: "maybe you could call Chuck Norris and have him do a spin-off show about it...."Pinhead: Texas Ranger"

I like the sound of that....now, naturally I wanted to know who it was who sent this awesome stuff..so I asked around and was able to find out which one of you fine gentlemen was responsible..but, I'll be nice and let the Texan in question take the credit for it personally..so, I'll just say Thank You kindly for the moment.

truly..this has been nothing short of incredible.....you Texas boys are an amazing bunch of fellas and you really have taught me a lesson...not about not Messing with Texas or nothin' goofy like that....but about the true nature of Generosity and Comradery....so Thank You all

and...you guys are done, right?

seriously..you're done, right?

RIGHT?!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

mturnmm said:


> When this is all over...please put up a panoramic view of it all together!!


whaddya mean when this is all over....it is over, isn't it?

but yes...when this is all over and done with, I shall make an attempt to panoramize all this....course, some of the beer bottles might be empty, but you'll still get the point:biggrin1:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Great job guys. Those are some excellent bombs with some great Texas stuff.

I love it. Muahahahahahahaha...hahaha


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

may be a couple more late senders


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

It was VERY difficult to have a bombing terrorist like you made an honorary Texas Ranger, but I know people. Luckily it was able to happen. That Ziegenbock is some of my favorite Texas beer.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

oh, Joy


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm glad everything made it there okay, I was pretty nervous about all that glass+USPS


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Enjoy it Pete heres a little something to smoke to

Pat Green - I Like Texas (Album Version) - YouTube

Gary P Nunn w/ Jerry Jeff Walker - London Homesick Blues - YouTube

Waylon Jennings - Bob Wills Is Still The King (live) - YouTube


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Enjoy it Pete heres a little something to smoke to
> 
> Pat Green - I Like Texas (Album Version) - YouTube
> 
> ...


How the hell are gonna claim to be a Texan and not put up any Robert Earl Keen Jr. ????????????????? Best Texas musician ever!

oh wait look, its on the list! mwuahahahahaha


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> How the hell are gonna claim to be a Texan and not put up any Robert Earl Keen Jr. ????????????????? Best Texas musician ever!
> 
> oh wait look, its on the list! mwuahahahahaha


REK is good I prefer Pat Green and Cory Morrow but I love his rendition of Amarillo Highway.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice work, Texans!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kdmckin said:


> I'm glad everything made it there okay, I was pretty nervous about all that glass+USPS


I know how you feel about shipping bottles, Kris..no matter how much bubble wrap I suffocate a bottle in, I still get nervous about doing it until I know it arrives safely....but, you guys did a great job wrapping your bottles.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice job guys. Those were all great bombs. I do so love to see Pinhead get blasted to hell.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I know how you feel about shipping bottles, Kris..no matter how much bubble wrap I suffocate a bottle in, I still get nervous about doing it until I know it arrives safely....but, you guys did a great job wrapping your bottles.


yeah i was worried about that wine


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hehehehe, pins for pinhead. I love it.

You guys really outdid yourselves, well done!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Let me know if the LOBsters need an assist on this small issue....I would be willing to assist in the extermination.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn, that's a nice series of bombs!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

primetime76 said:


> Let me know if the LOBsters need an assist on this small issue....I would be willing to assist in the extermination.


LOBster hachigo: What are you talking about ZK. We don't need your stinky Llama help. We do love to see destruction though. Go ahead and make people suffer.

Texas hachigo: You better watch out. All these threats against Texas will get someone nuked.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sooooo.... have you and Jr. gotten the message yet???? LOL - LMAO - ROTF LMAO

Well Done TEXAS!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

For any of you guys that are ever near Fort Worth on a Saturday be sure and try and make it by our own Rahr and Sons Brewery. They have a great tour and tasting every Saturday at 1:00p.m. - it's a party unto itself, live music sometimes and lots of excelent brew - I'm not joking - the Rahr boys have connections to select malt and hops from old school suppliers - and they brew old style with traditional alcohol levels. Good stuff!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I know how you feel about shipping bottles, Kris..no matter how much bubble wrap I suffocate a bottle in, I still get nervous about doing it until I know it arrives safely....but, you guys did a great job wrapping your bottles.


so true, I am the same way



Oldmso54 said:


> Sooooo.... have you and Jr. gotten the message yet???? LOL - LMAO - ROTF LMAO
> 
> Well Done TEXAS!!


once again, I am predicting a "numbnuts" blast from pinhead.......


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

FWTX said:


> For any of you guys that are ever near Fort Worth on a Saturday be sure and try and make it by our own Rahr and Sons Brewery. They have a great tour and tasting every Saturday at 1:00p.m. - it's a party unto itself, live music sometimes and lots of excelent brew - I'm not joking - the Rahr boys have connections to select malt and hops from old school suppliers - and they brew old style with traditional alcohol levels. Good stuff!


+1 on this a real fun tour!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Let me know if the LOBsters need an assist on this small issue....I would be willing to assist in the extermination.


well, if you wish to bomb Texans for your own personal reasons, you're more than welcome, Cap'n...but I got this.....it's personal:twisted::evil::mischief:



hachigo said:


> We do love to see destruction though. Go ahead and make people suffer.
> 
> Texas hachigo: You better watch out. All these threats against Texas will get someone nuked.


Pissed-off Pinhead Pete: Oh, you're gonna see destruction, alright....and people will suffer.

and someone's gonna get nuked very soon....and he ain't gonna like it.



Oldmso54 said:


> Sooooo.... have you and Jr. gotten the message yet???? LOL - LMAO - ROTF LMAO
> 
> Well Done TEXAS!!


oh, zip it, Numbnuts

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah...go pop some Cialis and watch The Golden Girls, ya old fart!"



FWTX said:


> For any of you guys that are ever near Fort Worth on a Saturday be sure and try and make it by our own Rahr and Sons Brewery. They have a great tour and tasting every Saturday at 1:00p.m. - it's a party unto itself, live music sometimes and lots of excelent brew - I'm not joking - the Rahr boys have connections to select malt and hops from old school suppliers - and they brew old style with traditional alcohol levels. Good stuff!


gotta love that phrase "traditional alcohol levels":new_all_coholic:



sweater88 said:


> once again, I am predicting a "numbnuts" blast from pinhead.......


that's a good starting point, but I'm thinkin' worse.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Let me know if the LOBsters need an assist on this small issue....I would be willing to assist in the extermination.


*Brian:* Seriously?!? You know better...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Ok Texas, you did good...

*Pinky:* Egad, for once... What is up with the Texans?!?


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Ziegen Bock, Texas A&M party beer! : )


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Love that Ziggy! That is why I shared some of the beloved brew.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

so much fun hahahahaha


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Next victim getting some H-E-B products... ?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow...that looks bad...and good at the same time.


----------

